# Convert your tablesaw into a jointer



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I do not have a Jointer yet but eventually one day hope to have one. In the meantime I have converted my tablesaw into a Jointer by adding an axillary fence.

The process is very simple to do and these are the steps I took to complete the transformation:

1) Make the fence 48" long. Measure the height of your fence and rip a piece of 3/4" plywood to this width. Drill two holes in it for the Rockler Fence Clamps.Hole size for a tight fit is 21/64" Glue this piece to the 6" fence in step 2. Clamp the piece to secure it and attach using (5) #8 x+1". 

2) The face of the fence will be approximately 6" in height but you decided on what best suits you. I made mine 6" x 48" using 3/4" plywood.

3) Rip a piece of 1/8" Hardboard (HD) a little wider than the fence to allow for a laminate trimmer to clean up the edges. This piece of HD is the same length as your face.

4). Glue the 1/8" HD to the fence and let it dry.

5). Rip another piece of 1/8" HD the same width but cut this piece so it is flush to the out-feed side of the fence and begins at the middle of the saw blade.

6). I used some 1/16" laminate to provide a smooth slippery surface to make jointing easier. Rip a piece the same width and the required length plus some to allow the laminate trimmer with a flush bit installed trim up the edge once again. Using spray on adhesive attach the 1/16" laminate to the in-feed side of the fence.

7). Now slowly bring the fence once attached to the exiting fence to the blade. You must align the blade so it is flush to the out-feed side of the fence. By doing so you have created a 1/8" jointer.

8). Now your ready to make some sawdust.


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Great idea. I'll definatly try this as I am in the same predicament.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I love the way you go from an idea to a finished product, like your making it up as you go!! I would love to be more that way good plan and it seems it should work well.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Excellent idea Dan and very well done


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

for thinner stock you can just take a straight edged piece of plywood or MDF as a guide and your flush trim router bit to make the jointed edge. works for stock up to however long your flush trim bit is


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Mike Gager said:


> for thinner stock you can just take a straight edged piece of plywood or MDF as a guide and your flush trim router bit to make the jointed edge. works for stock up to however long your flush trim bit is


Yes your right thanks for the tip. I have also used my taper jig to make a straight edge as well but if the piece I want to joint is too long like a 2x6 stud then I am forced to make alternate provisions.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

here ya go, perfect for such an occassion 

2" flush trim bit

you can find these online a lot cheaper, mlcs has the same bit for $13. if you have something thicker then that youll definitely have to use your method but then youll be limited by your blade height


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Maximum blade height on a table saw is 3". I like the method I have chosen because it means simply attach the fence and start jointing. Once I have the table saw extension table completed I will definitely be able to utilize the flush bit trim.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Dan


1 pc 1/2" SH 3" Extra Long Flush Trim Router Bit - eBay (item 140318950378 end time May-12-09 17:43:06 PDT)

=======



TRN_Diesel said:


> Maximum blade height on a table saw is 3". I like the method I have chosen because it means simply attach the fence and start jointing. Once I have the table saw extension table completed I will definitely be able to utilize the flush bit trim.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Quite an assortment of long straight/flush trim bits, Bob. The 1/4 in shank ones look a little anemic for their length!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Dan
> 
> 
> 1 pc 1/2" SH 3" Extra Long Flush Trim Router Bit - eBay (item 140318950378 end time May-12-09 17:43:06 PDT)
> ...


Bob

Your the KING of eBay!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

They look weak,but it's 3/8" bit but the shank is 1/4" , it's very strong once the shank is in the chuck,I have not bent or broke one yet... 

=====



kp91 said:


> Quite an assortment of long straight/flush trim bits, Bob. The 1/4 in shank ones look a little anemic for their length!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

davidbarr said:


> Great idea. I'll definatly try this as I am in the same predicament.


hi David,

i built this simple jointer fence for my tablesaw and it works great. i liked it cause its simple , easy to build and the best part, it works :moil:Woodworking Tip: Jointing On A Table Saw


----------



## theexpozay (Oct 4, 2011)

question for the folks that have tried this. Do you find that blade burns or defaces harder woods with this method?


----------

